# CNC cut monogram suppliers



## Tdotson

Evening everyone!

I have recently purchased a smaller, DIY type CNC machine (Xcarve 1000). I have been using the machine to design and cut custom monograms, ranging from 20'' to 32'' using baltic birch as my medium…

I have sought business by simply having my wife post single ads on facebook "local" pages, and to my surprise, business is overwhelming….. So much that I have actually stopped and focused on strengthning my machine to produce such large volumes of orders…

That being said, I have also been thinking of another option, which would involve out sourcing the production of these somewhat basic items to makers such as yourselves….

I was wondering if people within our DIY industry (mainly wood CNC carvings/cutting) would even be interested in filling orders through a "multi level" company, such as the one I am working on building…. and if so, what would be some good numbers for compensation?

Say, for example, a consultant obtained 5 orders for 24'' inch monograms, baltic birch, painted…. What would be a well rounded number per item at such a bulk order?

Basically, I am finishing a web based company that intends to allow local consultants to sell the monogram (wooden only for now) decor, and then I want to allow makers from all over the country obtain these work orders, send the finish product back to the consultant, and everyone receives a piece of the profit!

These monograms sell at a wide price range, from $50 to $100+... and I suppose its all really based on quality and turn around… I would want to pride the system on a 1-3 day turnaround…

Would anyone willing to be a maker in this community? And if so, what would YOU do it for?

I thank you for your input in inquiries, and look forward to your replies!


----------



## dannelson

I would be interested, please shoot me a email off forum. PM sent to you. My Email [email protected] Dan Nelson


----------



## dannelson

Is this thing on?


----------

